# Just Introducing myself



## Nicolajane (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi, Im writing from the Canary Islands, and was pleased to stumble over this forum today. I have no real reason for joining other than to make a few connections outside this little volcanic rock that I have called home for 10 years.


----------



## jakaka (Oct 21, 2007)

Nicolajane said:


> Hi, Im writing from the Canary Islands, and was pleased to stumble over this forum today. I have no real reason for joining other than to make a few connections outside this little volcanic rock that I have called home for 10 years.



Hi Nicolajane, I don't post on here often but I do check in most days to see if there is any gossip, also to upset Hurrican when he is being a pain and needs to be taken in hand, pass's a dull day away. I would like to extend the hand of buddiness to you from Chiclana de la Frontera, Cadiz on the Atlantic coast and welcome you to this forum. 

I have never been to the Canary Islands but my sister tells me it is a fantastic place and has holidayed there for many years. Ten years is a long time, are you British and if so do you get back there often. I have just returned after three weeks of visiting family and freinds, boy was that knackering OH and I have spent the last four days snoozing in arm chairs between getting up and going to bed.

Any old how, wish you well and welcome again.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jakaka said:


> I don't post on here often but I do


Why not!!!


----------



## Nicolajane (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for that welcome. I dont go back much at all I have to confess, we are planning a big trip back later this year.

Im from cambridge originally, (the first one in england that is) and have few relatives dotted about the country. 

Since having my first child almost 7 years ago, I have become a bit entrenched here so I am looking forward to a trip back, I think to see it all through my daughters eyes will be good, a lot of firsts for them - well I hope they like it or Ill wish we took them skiing or something!!

I have a spanish friend who used to confound holiday makers when telling them he was from cadiz he said it fast to make it sound like cardiff, and led to much bewilderment at times. I have never beenbut have heard how beautiful it is, another new years resolution - to see more of the mainland, (my list is growing daily) 

Is there a big ex pat community in cadiz? Its mentined all the time here as its the port where anyone coming over by boat has to come through, but I have no idea what goes on there at all Its shameful isnt it. 

I look forward to keeping with the outside world a bit via here - and again thank you for the welcome!!


----------



## jakaka (Oct 21, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Why not!!!




because I have enough of you else where boyo


----------



## jakaka (Oct 21, 2007)

Nicolajane said:


> Thanks for that welcome. I dont go back much at all I have to confess, we are planning a big trip back later this year.
> 
> Im from cambridge originally, (the first one in england that is) and have few relatives dotted about the country.
> 
> ...


I have typed you a long reply but for some reason it has gone and got lost, I will have to try again later.
xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jakaka said:


> because I have enough of you else where boyo


Fair enough 

See you still haven't got the hang of posting though


----------



## Nicolajane (Jan 12, 2008)

Damn! dont you hate it when that happens. (am I allowed to say damn on here?)


----------



## jakaka (Oct 21, 2007)

Nicolajane said:


> Damn! dont you hate it when that happens. (am I allowed to say damn on here?)



Stravinsky is a little short sighted and often word blind so I'm sure he won't mind aa small 4 letter word once in a while.


What I was going to say yestreday was, I have a freind who was born in Cadiz in 1940 lived there until she was 21, could wait to get out of Spain and go to UK where she meet her hubby. Her mother was not a very happy bunny about the whole thing and told her he would divorce her in the end because that's what all English men do, they are still married.

Anyway point of this is they now live back here in Chiclana, a couple of weeks before Christmas we were in Cadiz and she spent hours talking about Cadiz when she was a child. It is now so highly populated it is like looking for a needle in a haystack when trying to find a single story building, she said she can remember the excitement caused by the first block of apartments being built. There is a growing expats community in the Cadiz area, nothing like that on the other costa's, hopefully it will be a good few years before it does get like that, if ever!

When you go back to the UK I am sure your girls will love the place, try and take them to the seaside, my girls are now well into their 20's/30's and they still love going to Dymchurch for the day. When they arrive they go straight to the amusements for the penny machines (that's a laugh in it's self, since when were they last a penny machine), after they have had a while in there they buy fish and chips and go and sit on the sea wall to eat them. After that a nice long walk along the beach, followed by another stint with the machines; by now they have pockets full of rubbish that they have won costing them an arm and a leg. On the way back to the car they stop and get their whippy ice-cream with a flake and eat it as they make tracks back to the car park, they drive back to London clutching their bag of candyfloss that was bought as a panic buy in case they never see a bag again.

This is just an edited version of what I wrote last night and I am not do a spell check as that is how I lost it the first time.


----------



## jakaka (Oct 21, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Fair enough
> 
> See you still haven't got the hang of posting though




It's the stupid specll check you know me if it's not a senor moment then it must be blonde


----------

